# Starcraft - Protoss Theme 1



## HansZimmer

This piece has been posted for the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

It was composed by Derek Duke for the videogame StarCraft.

What do you think about it? You can share your opinion with the poll and with a post here below.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Clearly there are some classical influences. I think of Mahler. Some Mussorgsky, a little Debussy. Then I get Wendy Carlos. I feel vibes of John Carpenter. Pretty good!


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (2*2 + 3*1 + 4*1) / 4 = 2.75


----------



## verandai

sorry, I saw it too late (was in the mountains for a while). I would have voted for "good"


----------

